# Need advice on a new laptop !!



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello i am looking to purchase a new laptop in about 6weeks time , i was wondering if any of you have any advice as to what will be the best make to buy and what shall i look for!!
I only use it for basic stuff .My budget would be roughly £300.00    
ill look forward to your advice


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I got mine from Novatech fo about £325 incl Windows XP. It's basic but it suits my needs as I only use it for internet access & the odd letter or two


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I got mine off the Dell website,£349 they have different offers on all the time. I had a free memory upgrade with mine but im just using it for internet access

Tesco are also quite competative on there prices and you get clubcard points.


----------



## nomadcelt (Nov 21, 2007)

ebonie said:


> Hello i am looking to purchase a new laptop in about 6weeks time , i was wondering if any of you have any advice as to what will be the best make to buy and what shall i look for!!
> I only use it for basic stuff .My budget would be roughly £300.00
> ill look forward to your advice


My advice would be an Acer EeePC with Windows XP....if you're feeling adventurous, go for the Linux option (doesn't run windows programs but has web browser, office, movie player, etc) as it is often cheaper.

Acer ONE or Acer EeePC are the way forward - they're also bloody tiny and I'll be getting one next, that's for sure.


----------

